# Pet friendly service apartment in Bangkok



## AgaA

Hi I will be moving to Bangkok in 2 month, I need for one month pet friendly service apartment anyone can recommend some? Preferably on Sukhumvit or close by.
Aga


----------



## Felixtoo2

Try Fraser Suites, Soi 11 Sukumvit, plenty of space and I think they are pet friendly.


----------



## AgaA

Thanks  Does anybody know if Center Point is pet friendly?? There is nothing on web site of them, any experience?


----------



## Greyman

What kind of pet do you have?


----------



## AgaA

Greyman said:


> What kind of pet do you have?


Hi 

I have Siberian cat, I think not all serviced apartments are happy to have them


----------

